# Culinary Extern-ship Advice



## brieclaire (Mar 30, 2011)

I am currently a culinary student in California and I would like some advice on where I can/will take my career.

I will be finishing my program in Feb 2012 and I would like to have concrete plans on where I will go for my externship. My requirement is 5 weeks, but I would like to stay for up to a year. I am interested in France or the surrounding areas. I took a few years of French in High School and I really feel that it would be a great experience to come back to America and start my career with.

I would like to know how to go about making contacts and making plans. Also I would like any advice anyone can give me about becoming a chef and what locations in USA that one can make a living being a chef.

PLEASE HELP ME! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

If your good, the sky is the limit and you can make a living in many places in many venues. Its all up to you


----------



## theunknowncook (Dec 17, 2009)

I suggest that you try obtaining an *externship* at the *Sofitel Hotel* in *Los Angeles*, or *San Francisco*.

Afterwards, you could check their website for *job vacancies* in *France* [*Guide*, *Travel*] *Bonne Chance*! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------



## brieclaire (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you for the advice you guys! I am also playing with the idea of Bakeries. I talked with my bake shop teacher and he thinks I have some good talent. We will see. I'm going to talk to a few teachers and see what local connections they have, and when I feel that I have enough experience, then maybe I will look into jobs abroad.


----------

